# Bindings as aggressive as Flux XF/SF (not Genesis X)



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Options:

Buy Genesis ankle hammockstraps and install on your Flux bindings.
Try a new binding like the Burton Diode/Super Cartel or Rome Targa.


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

I currently own Genesis X so that's the Flux that needed to go. I was thinking about getting XF straps somewhere to check if it was base, or them that made the difference.

I'm still curious about T.Rice. I've heard from number of sources that they're more responsive than Genesis X.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

embrion said:


> I currently own Genesis X so that's the Flux that needed to go. I was thinking about getting XF straps somewhere to check if it was base, or them that made the difference.
> 
> I'm still curious about T.Rice. I've heard from number of sources that they're more responsive than Genesis X.


I'm confused as to why you hated the ratchets? I love my SFs, including the ratchets.


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Deacon said:


> I'm confused as to why you hated the ratchets? I love my SFs, including the ratchets.


Putting strap into the ratchet required more effort and precision + they were sticky. About 30% of time they were not going back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

embrion said:


> Putting strap into the ratchet required more effort and precision + they were sticky. About 30% of time they were not going back.


Thats odd. I have about 100 days on my DS and they were demos before I got them and the ratchets are smooth.


Now Drive or Recon are your next best options.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Your initial question/post is confusing. So im just going to talk some shit without really matbe answerig your question.....

I have both Flux SF and Genesis X est. I find the Gen X better in every way. Have Drives too..... really good. MAYBE more and quicker response than Gen X, but definitely smoother than SF (and a LOT more damp).

Flux SF are suuper quick edge to edge and very un-damp and chattery. I have not tried a quicker binding than the SF. Maybe Rome Targa, Ride El Hefe or Now ODrive....

The toe strap in Flux is really nice. So is the rubber Burton an so are Now's. The ankle straps are about equally great. Burton's double ratchet is better.

I think what you want is Ride El Hefe. Really quick edge/edge, really light, and damp. I had Capos and really like them. Would buy them again.


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Thats odd. I have about 100 days on my DS and they were demos before I got them and the ratchets are smooth.
> 
> 
> Now Drive or Contra are your next best options.



I'm also suprised that I'm one of the few that didn't like them.

Probably Targa would be also a safe bet? Seems to be more responsive than Katana.

NOW Contra? I cannot find them.






F1EA said:


> Your initial question/post is confusing. So im just going to talk some shit without really matbe answerig your question.....
> 
> I have both Flux SF and Genesis X est. I find the Gen X better in every way. Have Drives too..... really good. MAYBE more and quicker response than Gen X, but definitely smoother than SF (and a LOT more damp).
> 
> ...


I believe EST bindings in general are stiffer (and Burton catalog seems to confirm that) comparef to ReFlex versions.

O-Drive price is too steep and it's hard to get them where I live, but I might try to find El Hefe in a good price. How about Capo?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I meant the Now Recon. For the life of me I can not shake trying to call the binding the Contra. I do not know why.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

embrion said:


> I'm also suprised that I'm one of the few that didn't like them.
> 
> Probably Targa would be also a safe bet? Seems to be more responsive than Katana.
> 
> ...


Yeah Now Recon. I think it is a bit cheaper than ODrive. I have seen those (not tried them) and they are very very light and extremely responsive/stiff.

Burton labels EST stiffer than Reflex.... and I guess it's true, because I find Reflex always robs a bit of response. Also the hinge is really really nice.

Capo is a notch more freestyle / less response than stuff like Recon, Rome Targa, Gen X, etc..... they are very quick edge to edge, and damp. A pretty good all around all mtn freestyle binding. I would say somewhere between Cartel and Now Drive in overall response. El Hefe has the same baseplate, but a carbon highback so it's definitely a bump..... 

Union TRice should be a good option as well.

So yeah... El Hefe, Now Recon, Diode (if you can find some), Rome Targa, Union T Rice, Now Drive...

I think you'd be fine with Drives. They are really good and responsive; but their response is definitely on the smooth spectrum (kinda like Gen X) vs snappy, like Flux, Ride, Union, etc.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I got practically new set of Now Drive I would sell you (last years model)


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Yeah Now Recon. I think it is a bit cheaper than ODrive. I have seen those (not tried them) and they are very very light and extremely responsive/stiff.
> 
> Burton labels EST stiffer than Reflex.... and I guess it's true, because I find Reflex always robs a bit of response. Also the hinge is really really nice.
> 
> ...



I haven't tried lots of bindings but I think that a you've said: some companies make smooth feeling bindings, while others make snappy. I believe that's the word I was looking for to desribe what I need from bindings - snappy, responsivness was fine.

Diode will probably feel simillar to Gen X as only the highback is different. Judging by what people say about NOW and their idea - probably also smoother experience like you've said. 

I've actually found XF and Gen X to be +-equally responsive on softer snow I've tested on. Gen X was just smooth and XF was snappier.

So I believe Ride, Union, Rome it is. Let's use Gen X and XF as a ref point for responsiveness. This level but snappy instead of smooth.

From Rome: Targa or should I also consider Katana?
From Ride: El Hefe ($$$), Capo(?)
From Union: T.Rice, Atlas(?), Ultra(?)

Btw, the board I'll pair them with is current season YES PYL + Ride Lasso boots. 

Thanks a lot!


----------

